# Need a part number



## xenon-3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a part number for the two rubber pins the guy is pressing in this picture? This is inside the RH side mirror with the mirror itself popped off. These are sensors that the car uses to determine the current position of the mirror for memory settings and reverse tilt.










I cannot find them anywhere. Why is it that I can get the mirror and actuator separetly, but not those two pins?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What year is your Maxima?


----------



## xenon-3 (Jan 14, 2009)

It's a 2013 Maxima SV.

It's really starting to look like those sensors only come with the fully assembled mirror and are not sold separately.

Sure, I can get a used mirror from a wreck, but I still don't want to have to replace the entire mirror because on my Maxima this would involve dropping the inner door panel in order to unplug/plug the wiring.


----------

